# E3 2006



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone following it? My brother has been watching a few recorded press conferences and things. Interesting stuff.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

yea I've downloaded a few videos of some of the games they demoed, pretty cool looking games. I'm waiting for Spore to be released personally.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

pentagon said:


> I'm waiting for Spore to be released personally.


Yes, that's what we're waiting on, too. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

did you already watch the new demo video of it?

http://uk.media.pc.ign.com/media/735/735340/vids_1.html


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm looking foward to Bioshock and Metroid Prime 3
Ultimate Ghost n Goblin for DS looks fun. They really need to make more 2d games


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been reading/watching a lot of E3. It's like the Wrestlemania of Video games. The news, videos, screenshots have come fast and furious. It's an enjoyable sensory overload. :banana


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh yes. I've seen all the press conferences, talked about it every day on the web, and watched all the G4 coverage. It's been a very nerdy week for me. I was getting pretty bored with videogames lately, but E3 helped to jump-start my interest again.

My thoughts... Sony didn't do it for me. I'm not a fan of either MGS or FF. I am not a Nintendo fan at all, but I really thought they put on the best show, and I'm considering getting a Wii, if they can deliver enough interesting games for it, and if my arm doesn't get tired too fast from playing with that controller. 

Microsoft did ok, I guess. I'm a little bored with their games lineup. How many more shooters and racers do I need to play? Gears of War didn't interest me much. Alan Wake maybe? eh...


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Sony's keynote was as boring as attending a 1st year lecture. Although this is just a gut feeling, I would probably never make friends with a guy like Kaz Hirai, or Phil Harrison. Something about them make them very condescending, insincere, and (in harrison's case) really lame.

Nintendo, on the other hand, I'd totally be friends with Miyamoto! and Reggie seems like he'd be the funniest guy at a party, or bar, when drunk.

Microsoft? I wouldn't come anywhere near peter moore. and I'm intimidated by Bill Gate's superb intellect, though I'd talk to him about school stuff.

gee: this post turned into a fictional university class :lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

pentagon said:


> did you already watch the new demo video of it?
> 
> http://uk.media.pc.ign.com/media/735/735340/vids_1.html


The damn thing halts 45 seconds into it.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

ColdFury said:


> The @#$% thing halts 45 seconds into it.


I watched all 18 mins of it no problem, try another browser.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

gflores said:


> Sony didn't have much and with that price tag, I'll pass.


The only thing I liked from Sony so far was the EyeToy thing with the card game. Reminded me of Yu-Gi-Oh, or at least, as close to Yu-Gi-Oh as possible. It looked cool. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

it reminded me of that game Chewbacca and R2D2 were playing in Star Wars.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

whoa, didn't the ps3 came out that year O_O and lol at bioshock, that's my favorite game of all time!! my body is ready for e3 2006!!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

This is so weird.... It's like a slice of the past


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Man, this makes me feel nostalgic...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't start watching E3 until 2009 lol. That was the same year I got broadband internet too /slowpoke.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't start watching E3 until 2009 lol. That was the same year I got broadband internet too /slowpoke.


Whoa, when did Emil become your avatar? I didn't know you were a Nier fan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Whoa, when did Emil become your avatar? I didn't know you were a Nier fan.


I'm not (never played/don't know anything about the first game,) but they're making a sequel and I liked how the guy came out on stage during the Square Enix conference with the mask on his head.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> whoa, didn't the ps3 came out that year O_O and lol at bioshock, that's my favorite game of all time!! my body is ready for e3 2006!!


Xbox came out in 2006 and PS3 came out 1 year after, in 2007.

And lol at Spore. I heard that game didn't live up to the hype sadly.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not (never played/don't know anything about the first game,) but they're making a sequel and I liked how the guy came out on stage during the Square Enix conference with the mask on his head.


Yoko Taro is awesome. He doesn't like showing his face in public so he's always wearing a mask or something. He's done interviews using a sock puppet.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

pentagon said:


> I'm waiting for Spore to be released personally.












I want my 59.90€ back.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

It must feel weird being quoted after like... 9 years.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I started watching E3 around 2007 thanks to Attack on the Show and the G4 channel. Memories. Good ole Sonic 06.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

this just makes me think of what was happening in 2006

first year of college..so mustve been my excitement for the first assassins creed, which will never again be matched for any upcoming game ever (it also lived up to it, btw. i wasnt one of the AC1 naysayers)






ugh. i wish patrice desilet would get the series back


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

VipFuj said:


> this just makes me think of what was happening in 2006
> 
> first year of college..so mustve been my excitement for the first assassins creed, which will never again be matched for any upcoming game ever (it also lived up to it, btw. i wasnt one of the AC1 naysayers)
> 
> ...


I love AC 1. It was my favorite game regardless of what people say. If only Ubisoft stopped milking the series and did an AC 1 remake with updated graphics and gameplay...


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm looking foward to Bioshock and Metroid Prime 3
> Ultimate Ghost n Goblin for DS looks fun. They really need to make more 2d games





GodOfBeer said:


> It must feel weird being quoted after like... 9 years.


Yea, quoting that 9 year old Scrub Zero post just cause I'm bored lol. Agree about the 2D games, the DS has a lot of old school like RPGs though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nunuc said:


> I want my 59.90€ back.


lol



thedevilsblood said:


> Yea, quoting that 9 year old Scrub Zero post just cause I'm bored lol. Agree about the 2D games, the DS has a lot of old school like RPGs though.


I still think that 9 years later  We need more quality triple A stuff like Muramasa or Odin Sphere. Indie 2d games are fun, but the animation isn't always well done.


----------

